# fuel cleaner



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

I added fuel cleaner to my 300z for some stupid reason.now what can i expect cause right now it still runs fine.is there anything i can do?


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

im sorry it was fuel injector cleaner


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can expect nothing. You probably will never notice a thing.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought that injecter cleaner corrodes the injecters eventually causing them to fail?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I know many octane boosters cause a fine red powder to form...as to the corosion...I'm gonna say it depends on the brand, which ones? I have no clue, I don't use that stuff...I use MOCK stuff...used at the dealership I work at (toyota), we haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope nothin happens i just wont use it again. Dam expensive Z's loveum


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just always use Chevron gasoline and I never have problems. I'm sold on that stuff. But a good FI service will give you a good noticeable difference.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

sweet i'll do that just to be sure no problems yet but then again i dont really drive it anyway.


----------

